# DROID 3 UPDATE.ZIP and/or SBF



## techdigital (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that were rooted, ive been hearing that OTA's are being pushed out, PLEASE extract the update.zip file from your cache before updating, so i can get my droid 3 back up!!! it will help save sooo many phones... Thanks alot!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I would hold off on taking any OTA right now as you may update yourself right out of root with no way to return until SBF is released and that is if the SBF is of the same version your phone shipped with and not some new version or whatever the OTA is....if there is one.


----------

